# [FreeNAS] Problem with booting from CF card after successful installation



## zyto45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello,

 I have sucesfully installed Freenas 8.0, which bases on FreeBSD 8.2, from CD on 4GB Compact Flash. Card is connected to PC through CF->IDE adapter. I am using quite an old PC to run Freenas. It has Pentium III 500MHZ proccessor and 512MB RAM (Fujitsu-Siemens Scovery 250). 

 The problem is the computer won't boot from CF card with Freenas isntalled. There is only blinking cursor in the top left corner on the screen. It doesn't respond to any input from keyboard. Here is a list of thing I have tried:
 - disconnecting all other drives (HDD and CD)
 - turning DMA on/off in BIOS
 - connecting adapter to different IDE channel/ using differend cable.

 My bios doesn't support LBA addressing so I am forced to use CHS (Cylinder/header/sector). Please, can anyone suggest anything else what might help?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2011)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2011)

Turning off DMA in the BIOS may not be enough, FreeBSD isn't going through the BIOS.  Add this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.ata.ata_dma="0"
hw.ata.wc="0"
```


----------

